# Ne pas importer ses anciens mails sur "MAIL"



## Winnie22 (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens tout juste d'acquérir un Macbook Air ... je découvre donc.

Je possède une boite GMAIL et aimerais désormais utiliser mon compte en passant par l'application  "MAIL". Cependant, je ne souhaite pas importer tous mes anciens mails (beaucoup trop nombreux).

Comment dois-je procéder ? car là, automatiquement, MAIL est entrain de tout importer ....

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Soit faire le ménage directement sur l'interface web de gmail,
Soit en configurant un compte POP gmail, dans Mail.



PS. Après réflexion, je crois que la seule possibilité c'est de faire le ménage via l'interface web de gmail


----------



## Winnie22 (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.

Ah là là ... j'aurais bien voulu éviter cela ... tant pis pour moi, j'aurais dû mieux trier mes mails sur Gmail dès le départ ... :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2014)

Winnie22 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Ah là là ... j'aurais bien voulu éviter cela ... tant pis pour moi, j'aurais dû mieux trier mes mails sur Gmail dès le départ ... :hein:


et si tu en disais un peu plus?


pop ou imap?

Apparement IMAP
(mais autant etre certain)
je rappelle qu'il y a divers bidouilleries gmail dont celle qui
consistent à 
masquer ou ne pas integrer certains labels imap
ou
 à creation de compte ( pop) de ne PAS importer d'archives 
ou seulement le dernier mois

tout ca est evoqué sur pas mal de sites , blogs  et forums 
(y compris macg)


----------



## Winnie22 (19 Janvier 2014)

Finalement j'ai supprimé une grande partie de mes mails en passant par Gmail ....


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2014)

Winnie22 a dit:


> Finalement j'ai supprimé une grande partie de mes mails en passant par Gmail ....


ce qui était sans doute inutile
mébon c'est fait


l'avantage de gmail( ou autres bons services)  etant entre autres qu'on peut tout y laisser


----------



## Phabi (20 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Soit faire le ménage directement sur l'interface web de gmail,
> Soit en configurant un compte POP gmail, dans Mail.
> ...



C'est dommage, car de nombreux client messagerie IMAP permettent de définir des règles de synchronisation dont la possibilité de définir une date à partir de laquelle les mail sont synchronisés.
Il doit y avoir un moyen ... mais lequel ?
Peut être une option tiers qui existerait ?...


Peut être une solution ici : Gmail ... IMAP ... Mac Mail.app ... Mavericks ... SOLUTION -1
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5530714
On voit l'option Mailbox Behaviors > set to "One Month Old"

Je suis également très intéressé par cette possibilité.
Bien amicalement à tous.
Fabrice


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2014)

Phabi a dit:


> C'est dommage, car de nombreux client messagerie IMAP permettent de définir des règles de synchronisation dont la possibilité de définir une date à partir de laquelle les mail sont synchronisés.


concernant GMAIL il y a des fils dédiès
qui expliquent des combines

dont,  comme déjà dit, en pop ne charger QUE les 30 derniers jours

et en imap  inclure exclure des  labels ( tags etiquettes dossiers) des synchros 
 et ca peut etre  par exemple des   archives anciennes


----------

